# What could have been the cause? HELP



## jberenyi (Nov 23, 2010)

The wife and I went to bed at 10:30pm last night and our 9 month old Rusty joined us as usual where he sleeps at the foot of the bed on a nice comfy blanket. At 1am we heard him emitting sounds like never before. He was whining but with a lot of force. It was very wierd. The wife got out of bed and thought maybe he had to go to the bathroom out side. He did not want to go but instead layed down in the living room. After some time the wife brought him back into the bedroom but this time he went under the bed till we woke up at 7am. The wife commented he was shivering in the living room before going back to bed. I called the Vet and she said either he had a seisure or a bad dream. He's only 9 months old and the Vet commented that he's a little young to have a seisure. Anyone have any ideas...we are scared and concerned for our little Rusty. My 19 year old son is spending quality time with him today and I am anxious to hear his report when I get home from work. :'(


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm sure you are scared, and I am sorry for your worry. I have no experience with a dog who has/had seizures, but our V pup, Pumpkin (5m), dreams a lot! In fact, we frequently comment on the number of "vocal," active dreams she has. She will whimper, twitch, & shake sometimes until she wakes herself up. In our case, she is clearly dreaming; however, the first time it happened, I wasen't sure what was going on in the middle of the night! Now we often joke that Pumpkin is onto a bird when she is twitching & whimpering in her sleep  Since I am not an expert & have no medical qualifications, I certainly do not want to dismiss your fear. You did the right thing calling the vet, and it's great you son can be home with Rusty to watch him. I do think dreaming is the more likely scenario. Keep us posted, and I hope you find answers & peace soon.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Holley dreams alot as well. Her feet start moving and her breathing changes. No vocals yet though. We were worried as well the first time this happened. 
Please let us know what the outcome is on this.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Dogs do dream. Some are more active than others during REM sleep. Sometimes you can just see their eyes moving, sometimes their feet move, and sometimes they make noises like muffled barking, etc.

Just hope it doesn't get to this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grEypMDqvTE


----------



## jberenyi (Nov 23, 2010)

So far so good. I really believe he had a bad dream. Even the vet thinks so. Thank goodness


----------

